# Bodywork trim



## Paul Munroe (10 mo ago)

I have an '02 Swift Suntor 590RL and it seems to have developed a leak from the trim along the edge if the roof. Can anyone advise me on resealing it please?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Clean it out as best you can and use Sikaflex to re-seal it, not sure which one though.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

I’d use 221 rather than 512, they are both adhesives but 512 adheres really really firmly making it difficult to remove if it ever needs attention. 221 is also an adhesive and sealer but is easier to clean out if the need ever arises. 512 also needs a minimum depth of bed to adhere correctly.

It’s really important to clean and degrease the areas before applying any sealant, I’ve used meths previously as a degreaser, although sikaflex do have a degreasing product.

Terry

Edit: Oops, welcome to MHF Paul


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

When I read the opening heading my answer was, it used to be year ago :grin2:


----------



## Paul Munroe (10 mo ago)

dghr272 said:


> I'd use 221 rather than 512, they are both adhesives but 512 adheres really really firmly making it difficult to remove if it ever needs attention. 221 is also an adhesive and sealer but is easier to clean out if the need ever arises. 512 also needs a minimum depth of bed to adhere correctly.
> 
> It's really important to clean and degrease the areas before applying any sealant, I've used meths previously as a degreaser, although sikaflex do have a degreasing product.
> 
> ...


Thank you Terry, I do have some 512, but as you say, the depth I have to fill on the rail is minimal so maybe the 221 will be better? 
I have ordered some Sika Activator 205, which is a cleaner and prep for the Sikaflex.


----------

